# Canada to open border to fully vaccinated U.S. citizens on Aug. 9



## dsmrp (Jul 19, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/07/19/canada-us-border-open/
		


Requires a Covid antigen test within 72 hours of arrival. While I would like to travel to     Vancouver again, we'll keep watching and waiting for a lot longer. The article doesn't say, but I suppose a negative Covid test would be required to re-enter the US.

No decision on whether US would allow Canadians to enter US for non-essential travel.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 19, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/07/19/canada-us-border-open/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't read the specific article since it is behind a paywall.  Just to clarify, for fully-vaccinated Americans to enter they must have had a negative result from an acceptable non-antigen (e.g. PCR) Covid-19 test within 72 hours *prior* to arrival at the border.  Prior to arrival the test results and your proof of vaccination will need to be entered onto the ArriveCAN app on your smart phone or on the website.

The second Covid-19 test after arrival has been eliminated for fully-vaccinated travellers, along with the compulsory 14-day quarantine, including for returning Canadians.  You must have finished your vaccine regimen at least 14 days prior to arrival.  Unvaccinated children under the age of 12 may enter if accompanied by a fully-vaccinated parent or guardian.

We are still awaiting word from the White House as to when Canadians will be able to cross into the USA via the land border.  Canadians have been able to *fly* into the US throughout the pandemic, whether for essential or discretionary travel.

The number of authorized airports for cross-border flights will also be increased from the current four (Montreal, Toronto, Calgary, and Vancouver) to nine (adding Halifax, Quebec City, Ottawa, Winnipeg and Edmonton).  This is still way less than pre-pandemic, but it's a start.  Unless something changes, the plan is to also allow other, fully-vaccinated, international travellers to enter Canada under similar conditions as of September 7th.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 19, 2021)

Both posts above mention antigen tests. The requirement is a NON-antigen test. Eg, PCR, NAAT, etc


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 19, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> Both posts above mention antigen tests. The requirement is a NON-antigen test. Eg, PCR, NAAT, etc



Thanks for catching that error.  I have corrected my response in post #2 to reflect that.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 20, 2021)

The next issue will be whether fully vaccinated Canadians with mixed doses will be turned away trying to cross the border.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 20, 2021)

Ironwood said:


> The next issue will be whether fully vaccinated Canadians with mixed doses will be turned away trying to cross the border.



That will be interesting!  I dont see how the US could refuse either mixed doses or fully vax'd with AstraZeneca since so much of Europe and other countries have that. I would not blame them for refusing those with some of the vaccines from China, Cuba or other obscure places. 


~Diane


----------



## youppi (Jul 20, 2021)

moonstone said:


> That will be interesting!  I dont see how the US could refuse either mixed doses or fully vax'd with AstraZeneca since so much of Europe and other countries have that. I would not blame them for refusing those with some of the vaccines from China, Cuba or other obscure places.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Mixed doses would be a problem. Some cruise lines don't accept passengers vaccinated with mixed doses because USA doesn't recognise it as per this article








						Some cruise lines not accepting passengers with mixed COVID-19 vaccinations
					

Despite being recommended by Canada's National Advisory Committee on Immunization, some cruise lines are not accepting passengers who received mixed-and-matched COVID-19 vaccine doses.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 21, 2021)

Open boarder?  Smoke and mirrors.   Testing is required before entry at up to $200.00 per person. Family of 5 that could be $1000.00 for a family visit.  So all of those merchants cheering...wait until they figure out that the day trippers, short stay travelers are not coming any time soon in any significant numbers.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 21, 2021)

AJCts411 said:


> Open boarder?  Smoke and mirrors.   Testing is required before entry at up to $200.00 per person. Family of 5 that could be $1000.00 for a family visit.  So all of those merchants cheering...wait until they figure out that the day trippers, short stay travelers are not coming any time soon in any significant numbers.



PCR testing to enter Canada is a lot less than $200. per person if one investigates.  I know most Walgreens will do one for free to any Canadian that can prove they own property in the USA and many folks on a Snowbirding fb group I belong to say they got a free one from them just by showing up with no proof of ownership. A quick Google search will show many American labs and hospitals that only charge around $100. for a PCR or NAAT test for folks who cant find a Walgreens. Of course if results are needed within minutes rather than 24-48hrs the cost will be higher.  Still a significant added expense for day (or even weekend) trippers. 


~Diane


----------



## dsmrp (Jul 21, 2021)

Ok , just read an article in which US has extended ban on non essential land border crossings at least a month more to Aug 21.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 21, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> Ok , just read an article in which US has extended ban on non essential land border crossings at least a month more to Aug 21.



Yup.  Various US state governments and members of Congress, including Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, have been raking us over the coals to get the border open.  So we do it effective August 9th, but the White House decides not to open the land border in the other direction until at least August 21st, and seemingly not a peep from Schumer or any of the others!


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 21, 2021)

Plus we may have an issue with the CBSA negotiating their contract. Even though they may be considered an ‘essential service’, there may be fewer people at the border creating long wait lines. If that happens Canada should not open our border until this is resolved.


----------



## youppi (Jul 21, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Yup.  Various US state governments and members of Congress, including Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, have been raking us over the coals to get the border open.  So we do effective August 9th, but the White House decides not to open the land border in the other direction until at least August 21st, and seemingly not a peep from Schumer or any of the others!











						US extends closure of Canadian border through August 21; Higgins responds
					

Congressman Brian Higgins, a long-time proponent of reopening the US-Canada border to non-essential travel, is not happy with America’s decision to keep the door shut even longer than our Can…




					www.wivb.com
				







__





						Northern Border
					






					higgins.house.gov


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 22, 2021)

Chrisky said:


> Plus we may have an issue with the CBSA negotiating their contract. Even though they may be considered an ‘essential service’, there may be fewer people at the border creating long wait lines. If that happens Canada should not open our border until this is resolved.



yeah -
but the CBSA contract expired in 2018 / based on the pace of negotiations - the border could reopen in + 2024

[ and then their TV program on Global will be in maskless reruns forever]


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 22, 2021)

[ and then their TV program on Global will be in maskless reruns forever]
[/QUOTE]

Who cares, it is already in reruns.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a feeling these border restrictions and covid lock downs will continue because many people are not vaccinated yet. We hope that the Canada / USA border opens with out restriction but I'm thinking it won't happen anytime soon.

I wonder how many Canadians plan to stay home this winter instead of heading south ? Last year there were very few Canadians down south.

Bill


----------



## Patri (Jul 23, 2021)

The southern border is open if people want to change their travel plans. May have to walk, though.


----------



## MrockStar (Jul 23, 2021)

Unless your on a boat from Cuba, then not open for you. Sorry. :-(


----------



## moonstone (Jul 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I wonder how many Canadians plan to stay home this winter instead of heading south ? Last year there were very few Canadians down south.


Judging by the folks on the various Snowbird Facebook groups I belong to, a good number, but nowhere near normal, went south last winter and are continuing to do so. It is different for folks who rent a place down there, but people with homes need to get down to do regular maintenance and check on things.  There were so many companies shipping cars and RVs across the border then taking the owners by small plane or helicopter. Of course there was no problem with those folks to drive home this spring.  Many are saying they will be going back south this winter come hell or high water and are making shipping plans now with the option of cancelling if the border opens for driving across.  

We did our usual winter in Belize (as did 2 other Canadian & 4 American couples we know) but flew down and back so there were no alternate arrangements needed and we have our flights booked for this winter as well. We also have last years 3 weeks of timeshare stays booked in Florida starting Oct. 23rd and if we can not drive we will also fly south, even if its just across the border and have our car and stuff shipped so we can drive the rest of the way. The cost of shipping the car to Buffalo is less than 3 weeks of car rental in Florida.   Then we still have all of this years time/points to use up! 

~Diane


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 20, 2021)

The Biden administration has just announced a further extension on the closure of the land borders with Canada and Mexico to September 21st.  So while Americans have been able to enter Canada by land since August 9th, Canadians may still not enter the USA by land.  Seems like a case of fuzzy thinking to me.

If they extend it once again, we will have no choice but to cancel our 4 week trip in November to Orlando, Hilton Head and Myrtle Beach, since we need to do so at least 31 days in advance to avoid losing our points.  If we can't drive down, we won't be going.


----------



## youppi (Aug 31, 2021)

USA increased travel level from 2 to 3 for Canada August 30, 2021




__





						Canada Travel Advisory
					






					travel.state.gov


----------



## AJCts411 (Aug 31, 2021)

youppi said:


> USA increased travel level from 2 to 3 for Canada August 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure politics.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 31, 2021)

We'll be vacationing in Whistler next week  and are fully vaccinated. The covid test was a little problematic because of so many people needing covid  because of Delta.   We found a covid testing company ( https://www.covidclinic.org/) which says they'll get results in less than 48 hours for $150 

Hope all goes well.

Bill


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2021)

So getting covid testing was a pain  ( over 1.5 hour wait in our car to get tested ) and of course $150 per person per test.  BUT they provided us results in just over 24 hours

So off to Whistler tomorrow.  Yeah


----------



## abbekit (Sep 4, 2021)

Just crossed the border this afternoon, driving up from Portland to stay at a timeshare in Banff. We got our Covid tests on Thursday morning at our health clinic (no lines no waiting) and got the results a little over 24 hours later. Plenty of time to meet the 72 hour requirement and input into the ArriveCAN app and print. The border agent did look at the printouts and the border crossing at Abbotsford was easy peasy. We booked the condo in February 2020 before Covid was on the radar and kept the exchange with fingers crossed. Can't believe the border opened only a month to spare. We have only seen one other US license plate today on our drive through BC.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 5, 2021)

Getting back to the US yesterday was a little surreal. 

 There were no cars at all going toward the US and the lane to drive to custom's booth was closed by a cone.  When we approached the lane, a police officer got out of a car and questioned us.  Then removed the cone blocking the lane and directed us  to the regular customs booth.   We were waived thru in 30 seconds.

 Weird


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 6, 2021)

Abbekit, you did NOT need proof of a negative covid test to re-enter the US by vehicle, correct?  I did read that anyone arriving by AIR will need proof of a negative test, but that order only applies to arrivals by air.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Sep 6, 2021)

PrairieGirl said:


> Abbekit, you did NOT need proof of a negative covid test to re-enter the US by vehicle, correct?  I did read that anyone arriving by AIR will need proof of a negative test, but that order only applies to arrivals by air.



Yes, your understanding is correct.  A negative Covid-19 test is only required for US citizens and permanent residents if re-entering the USA by air, not if crossing at a land border, per the US CBP and State Department website FAQs.

I don't actually follow the logic in that, but I'm not sure the current US administration has any real, logical plan.  It also eludes me as to why Americans can now cross the land border or fly into Canada, and Canadians can fly into the USA, but we can't enter the USA at the land borders!!


----------



## abbekit (Sep 10, 2021)

PrairieGirl said:


> Abbekit, you did NOT need proof of a negative covid test to re-enter the US by vehicle, correct?  I did read that anyone arriving by AIR will need proof of a negative test, but that order only applies to arrivals by air.



We don’t cross back into the US for two more days but yes, based on the State Dept website we aren’t getting tested for our return home. 

Driving into Canada (at the Sumas/Abbotsford border north of Seattle) was simple. Even with our two dogs. The border agent wanted to see our ArriveCAN receipt (I had printed and digital copies) and the receipt for our Covid CPR test. Other than that she only asked the usual questions (did we have alcohol or firearms). Even though we have Nexus cards there are no Nexus lanes open into Canada at this time. But didn’t matter, no other cars crossing when we were there (and it was the Labor Day holiday weekend).

We are currently at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort timeshare and have seen only a couple of other US license plates anywhere in Canada but have met up with a few other Americans on the hiking trails who have flown in so not sure how many of the Alberta and BC plates are rent cars. 

Just like our home in Oregon they are taking the same precautions, masks are required everywhere indoors and people are  abiding by that.


----------



## abbekit (Sep 10, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Yes, your understanding is correct.  A negative Covid-19 test is only required for US citizens and permanent residents if re-entering the USA by air, not if crossing at a land border, per the US CBP and State Department website FAQs.
> 
> I don't actually follow the logic in that, but I'm not sure the current US administration has any real, logical plan.  It also eludes me as to why Americans can now cross the land border or fly into Canada, and Canadians can fly into the USA, but we can't enter the USA at the land borders!!


 
I agree and we’ve spoken to many CanadIans on this trip who feel the same. It makes me embarrassed/angry at our US rules. I’d much rather have vaccinated Canadian tourists than people from the US who aren’t vaccinated but can visit beautiful Oregon with no restrictions.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 14, 2021)

abbekit said:


> I agree and we’ve spoken to many CanadIans on this trip who feel the same. It makes me embarrassed/angry at our US rules. I’d much rather have vaccinated Canadian tourists than people from the US who aren’t vaccinated but can visit beautiful Oregon with no restrictions.



Maybe because the entering Canada requires a covid test..good enough for the return trip? Don't know.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 14, 2021)

When we entered Canada (Blaine) last Saturday there were about 6 lanes open. Each had a car/people with the Canadian Border Officer and 1 car waiting. Apparently the folks in front of us were not answering all the questions correctly. The Officer kept asking more questions and then looking at his Computer. Eventually they were directed to the area for a detailed search. Our turn. He took our Passports and scanned them into his Computer. Examined our Proof of Vaccine Cards. Looked at our down loaded Test Results. Asked if any firearms or dangerous weapons. Wished us a good stay in Victoria.


----------

